# Logic Pro 10.5 Playhead Bug



## PaulLawler (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi , I'm having an intermittent problem when Logic will no longer Play. Record still works, but pressing Play results in the playhead moving backwards in steps. I know the latest update fixes this but that has a bug of not recognising Ilok licenses so 10.5.0 is a lesser evil for now.

Has anybody found a workaround for this ? I'm working on 2 large projects, all with similar instruments, one does it every 10-15 minutes and requires a reboot, and the other doesn't do it all. 

Many thanks in advance, 

Paul


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 30, 2020)

PaulLawler said:


> Hi , I'm having an intermittent problem when Logic will no longer Play. Record still works, but pressing Play results in the playhead moving backwards in steps. I know the latest update fixes this but that has a bug of not recognising Ilok licenses so 10.5.0 is a lesser evil for now.
> 
> Has anybody found a workaround for this ? I'm working on 2 large projects, all with similar instruments, one does it every 10-15 minutes and requires a reboot, and the other doesn't do it all.
> 
> ...


No, the only remedy to playback issue is 10.4.8 or 10.5.1. But I didn’t have issues with new projects in 10.5.0. 

What’s the issue with ilok? I haven’t had any difficulty with ilok and 10.5.1.


----------



## PaulLawler (Jun 30, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> No, the only remedy to playback issue is 10.4.8 or 10.5.1. But I didn’t have issues with new projects in 10.5.0.
> 
> What’s the issue with ilok? I haven’t had any difficulty with ilok and 10.5.1.



It's very common, seen a ton of comments on various forums. With mine it just says the licenses on my dongle don't exist, then Logic will just hang and won't open at all.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 30, 2020)

Then I guess I’m lucky!


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 30, 2020)

PaulLawler said:


> It's very common, seen a ton of comments on various forums. With mine it just says the licenses on my dongle don't exist, then Logic will just hang and won't open at all.


i don't think that's common at all. never had it and i know nobody who ever had it. if a license doesn't exists (for whatever reason), the plug-in shows an error and asks you to either license the plug-in or locate the license.


----------



## IFM (Jun 30, 2020)

10.5.1 has no issue finding my iLok licenses. Perhaps make sure the iLok software is updated? I've got a ton of licenses on iLok too.


----------



## PaulLawler (Jun 30, 2020)

Weird - there are around 30-40 people on an apple discussion with variations of the same problem, but it's very encouraging to hear it's not affecting everybody. I'm on the new Mac Pro, running 10.15.2. I've upgraded two times now and had to use time machine to get me back to 10.5 both times. I'm also using the lates Ilok software ....


----------



## IFM (Jun 30, 2020)

PaulLawler said:


> Weird - there are around 30-40 people on an apple discussion with variations of the same problem, but it's very encouraging to hear it's not affecting everybody. I'm on the new Mac Pro, running 10.15.2. I've upgraded two times now and had to use time machine to get me back to 10.5 both times. I'm also using the lates Ilok software ....


I'm on a Mac Pro (2013) with the latest Catalina. How are you connecting your iLok? Also what version of iLok do you have (physically)?


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 30, 2020)

I had the same and submitted it to Apple.
On forums, several clues/workarounds/solutions have been listed, without confirmation or guarantee...

- Create a dummy track and always play while recording mode on this track
- Create project on LPX 10.5, don’t open projects made in previous versions 
- In Preferences / Audio / General, deactivate Playback pre-roll option
- Always select a dummy track before playing
...


----------



## PaulLawler (Jun 30, 2020)

Loïc D said:


> I had the same and submitted it to Apple.
> On forums, several clues/workarounds/solutions have been listed, without confirmation or guarantee...
> 
> - Create a dummy track and always play while recording mode on this track
> ...


Wow they sound a bit of a faff. Have you upgraded to 10.5.1 now without any issues ?


----------



## PaulLawler (Jun 30, 2020)

IFM said:


> I'm on a Mac Pro (2013) with the latest Catalina. How are you connecting your iLok? Also what version of iLok do you have (physically)?


My iloks are in a powered usb hub. I don't know which versions they are, I've easily had them 10 years if that's any help ?


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 30, 2020)

PaulLawler said:


> My iloks are in a powered usb hub. I don't know which versions they are, I've easily had them 10 years if that's any help ?


10 years? I'd consider getting a new Ilok and move the licenses over. The new ones are also faster, your plug-ins will load faster.


----------



## PaulLawler (Jun 30, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> 10 years? I'd consider getting a new Ilok and move the licenses over. The new ones are also faster, your plug-ins will load faster.


I didn't realise, I'll take a look at new ones or just transfer the licenses to my HD if possible.


----------



## gpax (Jun 30, 2020)

I have not encountered iLok issues at all, but my e-licenser dongle (VSL, Cubase...) has always been temperamental. 

As for the LPX playhead bug, I have not encountered it since the latest 10.5.1. In fact, it was listed as being addressed in the latest release notes.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 30, 2020)

gpax said:


> I have not encountered iLok issues at all, but my e-licenser dongle (VSL, Cubase...) has always been temperamental.
> 
> As for the LPX playhead bug, I have not encountered it since the latest 10.5.1. In fact, it was listed as being addressed in the latest release notes.


I also have not encountered it since updating to 10.5.1. Indeed, I've had no issues at all with 10.5.1 that are not attributable to minor issues with Sine.


----------



## gpax (Jun 30, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I also have not encountered it since updating to 10.5.1. Indeed, I've had no issues at all with 10.5.1 that are not attributable to minor issues with Sine.


Don't get me started on Sine, lol. But let's not hijack this thread...


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 30, 2020)

gpax said:


> Don't get me started on Sine, lol. But let's not hijack this thread...


Agreed!


----------



## IFM (Jun 30, 2020)

PaulLawler said:


> I didn't realise, I'll take a look at new ones or just transfer the licenses to my HD if possible.


Ya old iLoks are not compatible with the newer OS. They aren't that expensive and aren't as bulky now.


----------

